# New ramp



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Went to the new boat ramp on perdido river after church today. Back in the boonies but found it. Its on the alabama side near barrineau park. Go to the check station for the perdido river mgt. Area (ala. Side). Take the gravel road south from the check station and follow the signs. Long way. Probably wouldnt take a car. It is a concrete ramp but narrow and most likely will have sand on it. Might need 4x4 if rivers low. Its on blue lake south of fillingims. Had to cross several small creeks but no problem for any truck


----------



## Harber1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you turn off of hwy 90?


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Turn off 112 heading toward bay minette from cantonment at barrineau rd. Then right on duck place rd.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

There are several other access points but you would need a 4x4 thats lifted. Be very careful on weekends if your registered in fl with a boat and plan to pass Filingims. Game wardens will save you down and they are ticket crazy as it has become a huge revenue source to them.
Also, be prepared to hit some deadheads if you like to just ride and swim. 
There are 3 cabins. One just north of Filingims and two north of Barrineau Bridge. $20 reservation fee and the sandbar is still public even to other possible campers. I'll post the link to reserve when they become eligible. Not quite ready yet but will be by May or sooner.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh, by the way, this is the boat ramp right ?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Riverlover said:


> Oh, by the way, this is the boat ramp right ?


Im still lost lol I cant find it. Post a google earth map


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll have to get my kids to help me do that this afternoon. I'm not savvy enough man. I don't even have facebook or any of that but i'll get it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

State of Alabama can build boat ramps and cabins and keep up with them but can't keep existing campgrounds and lakes open. I noticed over the weekend that along with Roland Cooper being closed so is the Wilcox public lake and Six mile S of Selma won't even open til April 1 because of budget concerns. Just blows my mind that they can allow Roland Cooper to close


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Six Mile has been closed every winter for years and doesn't open till spring. Not sure if it's later this year though. To shallow and way to many stumps in there for me in the summer time. Selma City marina is open year round and is ~7 miles upstream from Six Mile if you need access there.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Can't get it Glen but gps is 30.670048,-87.473582
Take Duck Rd for 20 min to "Blue Lake" boat ramp. There are now signs. The last named road before getting there is Swampfield Rd. It takes you to one of the cabins and also the big sandbar across from Filingim Landing. You can drive on it (4x4 ) although I only recommend at night with the ol lady or something.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh, Kevin, the cabins and ramp were privately funded and constructed. All 18 miles of hiking trails were also cut by volunteers. Another 10 miles to come. Looking to construct some heavy duty wooden housings for trash if anyone wants to help. During the summer I leave with a level bed of trash in my truck from the sandbars. People are really shoddy. Mostly yuppies who will never come back.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Riverlover said:


> Oh, Kevin, the cabins and ramp were privately funded and constructed. All 18 miles of hiking trails were also cut by volunteers. Another 10 miles to come. Looking to construct some heavy duty wooden housings for trash if anyone wants to help. During the summer I leave with a level bed of trash in my truck from the sandbars. People are really shoddy. Mostly yuppies who will never come back.



Well ok then.... I guess I'll approve that. As long as I don't find out y'all wasting any tax money over there!! Lol.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I noticed there is a major log jam blocking the river so you cant go upriver very far at all


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh no Cat Hunter and a logjam,Yall might have a new guest.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Actually Glen, lookin for someone to contract to remove it. Already got a fellow named Henderson logging alot down by Ruby's and he's supposed to do the Barrineau train trestle but he hasn't and he's leaving a bad taste to the folks in Montgomery. If anyone knows someone whos up to it and pm me, i'll put em in touch with contracting officer and biologist. I cant say publicly but it'd be worth it with no hassles and lots of fringes. Theres also another boat ramp several miles north of Barrineau bridge but north end of property wont be ready for summer (I suspect). But yes, even with my surface drive, cant get through. I tote a yak and go from there. However, there are numerous sandbars you can drive to on the north end but bring a garmin rhino or = cause you can easily get lost due to numerous trails.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes be cautious of where you park and drive, there are some places that are off limits but not ""identified"" as a not parking area and you might see others parked there. Which is illegal to park. Yes the wardens and cops visit a good part of the day and some places are prohibited of alcohol.
I remember seeing that ramp end of last year and we wondered where t went too. There was actually a 5 foot black snake sunning on it


----------

